# Diesel fuel transfer tank



## Brains (Oct 12, 2014)

Looking at buying a diesel fuel transfer tank, but have some questions.

Is buying used a good idea? There's a lot of them for sale around me for fairly cheap. 45-100 gal tanks with working GPI pumps, arctic hoses and nozzles in the $500-700 range that aren't in too terrible of shape. Brand new these set ups seem to cost $2000+ depending on what you buy so I figure for that sort of money I could buy two used tanks, one for my 1500 and one for my 2500 and still have $$ left over.

If I buy used, where could a guy go to get it cleaned out? Or how could you clean it out?

Should I only look at steel tanks, or are aluminum tanks fine as well? I looked at maybe picking up a 30 gal aluminum transfer tank that was in great condition and exactly what I was looking for, but it sold before I had the chance to look at it and I wasn't sure about whether aluminum would be what I wanted.

Finally, how do you guys hook up your transfer tanks in terms of power? I have a fifth wheel hitch plug and one friend told me to wire it up to that, another said run a switch to the cab and then to the battery, and some say to just hook it up to the battery. I'm clueless in terms of electrical stuff and the last thing I want is my truck going up in flame due to an electrical fire with a few hundred litres on diesel on board.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

$500. to $700. is not bad for a decent used 100 gal transfer tank with pump and hardware. Some guys just use like jumper cable ends small ones and hook to your battery when pumping. Typically you don't have to worry with diesel flaring up like gas. Little solvent and a steam jenny should clean it up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I've got a few of these:

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200609589_200609589


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've got a few of these:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200609589_200609589


Pretty cool, Not bad price either.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

I used to run a 100 gallon "L" tank with a tool box. All sat in front of the wheel wells nicely, new tank and pump ran about $800 from TSC. As far as power, was just wired direct to battery pump had its own on/off switch. Was still able to hook up the gooseneck dump trailer.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

bought my 100 gal at a municipal auction for 450 complete, in good condition, 5 yrs ago
best to check the bottom of tank for issues if looking at used


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I use these plugs for a ton of stuff.

This is what I put in the beds of my trucks, on skid trailers, on rear bumpers of trucks, etc... to plug transfer tanks and other stuff into. Wire them up to the battery under the hood.

I have transfer tanks with the plugs on them so we can throw them between trucks or on skid loader trailers. (Skid trailers have them with a battery with a truckle charger on the tongue for the winch also)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh and as for a used tank, they are typically fine. I have bought tons of them threw the years and I just always run a filter after the pump and let um eat.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've got a few of these:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200609589_200609589


Northern Tool is the Harbor Freight of the Buyers industry.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've got a few of these:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200609589_200609589


Looks about the right size for filling my kids sand box toys up. On a serious note electric transfer pumps generally last along time. If you find a good used one buy it. Pretty simple to clean it out yourself.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> I use these plugs for a ton of stuff.
> 
> This is what I put in the beds of my trucks, on skid trailers, on rear bumpers of trucks, etc... to plug transfer tanks and other stuff into. Wire them up to the battery under the hood.
> 
> ...


where do you get them?...never seen them listed Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> where do you get them?...never seen them listed Thumbs Up


Search "Velvac 2 plug"

Somthing should come up.

I get mine at my local Napa, they have a good selection of semi stuff.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

JD Dave said:


> Looks about the right size for filling my kids sand box toys up. On a serious note electric transfer pumps generally last along time. If you find a good used one buy it. Pretty simple to clean it out yourself.


Ventrac has a Transfer tank attachment....Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave said:


> Looks about the right size for filling my kids sand box toys up. On a serious note electric transfer pumps generally last along time. If you find a good used one buy it. Pretty simple to clean it out yourself.


Nobody likes a bragger..........


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Been looking for one myself. Havent pulled the trigger yet, but if you search amazon, there are a few firms like RDS and even Leer, that seem to have some pretty nice transfer tanks. Personally, i am trying to find one that fits nice against the back of the ram2500 cab, doesnt take up too much room, maybe has a small tool box attached, and can be covered by my tonneau but still hold 60-100g. I believe they go on sale pretty often at TSC etc so figure out what you want and be patient.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> Northern Tool is the Harbor Freight of the Buyers industry.


Funny........seriously, that was a good one.

They aren't made specifically for Northern Tool, they can be had numerous places on the interweb. They just happen to be cheapest from Northern.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Search "Velvac 2 plug"
> 
> Somthing should come up.
> 
> I get mine at my local Napa, they have a good selection of semi stuff.


There for a trailer with a lift gate, for the power supply from the truck. Just make sure you put in a HD circuit breaker.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks,


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've got a few of these:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200609589_200609589


That's actually pretty nifty. I might look into one of those.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ktfbgb said:


> That's actually pretty nifty. I might look into one of those.


I bought a 100 gallon for one of my trucks that has a short route and kind of a backup truck. That one is used to fill up equipment or 1 of the 55 gallon tanks we have stored on site.

We used the smaller "Anderson" connectors on the truck and on the Bobcat. The alligator clamps are kind of a PITA and not always long enough.

Having 1 stored on site, we don't have to worry about that skidsteer running oot of fuel in the middle of a big snowstorm. I wanted to do a second one at a sidewalk site, but they wouldn't let me store my 55 gallon tank next to the 2 50,000 gallon fuel tanks for their generators.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I bought a 100 gallon for one of my trucks that has a short route and kind of a backup truck. That one is used to fill up equipment or 1 of the 55 gallon tanks we have stored on site.
> 
> We used the smaller "Anderson" connectors on the truck and on the Bobcat. The alligator clamps are kind of a PITA and not always long enough.
> 
> Having 1 stored on site, we don't have to worry about that skidsteer running oot of fuel in the middle of a big snowstorm. I wanted to do a second one at a sidewalk site, but they wouldn't let me store my 55 gallon tank next to the 2 50,000 gallon fuel tanks for their generators.


Go figure. What's another 55 gal sitting next to 100,000 :hammerhead:. Good to know about the alligator clamps too. This would be great on the trailer I pull the tractor around with. Or even possibly mounted on a pallet that I could load and unload from the bed of the truck with the tractor when needed.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I bought a 100 gallon for one of my trucks that has a short route and kind of a backup truck. That one is used to fill up equipment or 1 of the 55 gallon tanks we have stored on site.
> 
> We used the smaller "Anderson" connectors on the truck and on the Bobcat. The alligator clamps are kind of a PITA and not always long enough.
> 
> Having 1 stored on site, we don't have to worry about that skidsteer running oot of fuel in the middle of a big snowstorm. I wanted to do a second one at a sidewalk site, but they wouldn't let me store my 55 gallon tank next to the 2 50,000 gallon fuel tanks for their generators.


Well at least you got the one tank on site, I don't think I could even do that here, You would have to have one in cased for leaks.

A friend of mine at a marina just spend a considerate amount of money, Had to pour a slab with walls to contain it. I know it was some kind of code or he would be to cheap to spend the money. lol


----------

